# What does a gallbladder attack feel like?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I hope I'm just being paranoid here... but I am kind of wondering if what I've been writing off as acid pain or some other GI woe could be something else, such as my gallbladder. I looked at a few websites, and most had pretty basic information. So I'm wanting to know what an attack really feels like. Some of the stuff I read makes me wonder if this is something I should talk to my dr. about. Thing is, I don't have insurance right now, except for a bare-bones plan. If I was going to have expensive stuff happening, I might take my fiance down to the courthouse and get on his insurance a little ahead of schedule. But I suppose my insurance might cover gb probs since I'd never seen a dr. about it before...so it's not preexisting. But I'm not going to the dr. unless I REALLY need to.I sometimes get really bad pain in the upper abdomen, between my ribs and belly button. It burns, sometimes stabs or gnaws. That area is always tender. My (former) GI doc didn't give a flip about the non-intestinal probs, and my primary doc dxed gastritis and put me on Pepcid. I always thought GB pain was on one side, but some info I read tonight talked about middle of the upper abdomen or the right side. Last night I was getting what I can only describe as searing or stabbing pain coming from the right side, plus the middle pain. There were only a few of those really bad stabs. Sometimes when the burning/stabbing is bad it's hard to stand up straight. This doesn't happen that often, though.I almost never get nauseated with this, beyond maybe a slight nausea. I did have a bad stomach thing, which I thought might have been a bug, a little over a month ago. I had the painful stomach, but finally fell asleep, then woke up with horrible stomach pain, D, and nausea. The pain was so bad I was thinking I'd go to the ER if it still hurt in the morning. But I felt a lot better in the a.m., still not back to normal til later the next day though.Anyhow, I'm trying not to be a hypochondriac. I want to make sure I'm not ignoring something I shouldn't be, though.More info: I've been having yellowish stools for several days, and get them off and on. I have IBS-D, but D is by far my main symptom. Never C. I suppose it could almost be called chronic diarrhea as IBS-D.I don't have risk factors such as older age, overweight, etc. I'm a little over my ideal weight now, but only about 10 pounds. I'm 24 years old. I'm a vegetarian. Fatty and greasy foods make me more likely to get D, so I try to avoid them.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

The diary of a gall bladder attack (in my case):Starts with a pain in the right side and radiates to the lower back. Cannot sit or lie down. Nausea, vomiting, and D. The vomiting and D bring relief for a few minutes and then it's back to walking around the house because the pain is so intense. Everything is achy, like a major flu (which is what I thought I had the first time I had an attack so I didn't see the doctor). I felt fine the day after the attack; just tired from lack of sleep. So that was my first big one in March. Betw March and Labor Day I had several small episodes (always at night), pain was enough to wake me and I would do the walking around thing. It would ease up in less than an hour. By summer, the small attacks were becoming more and more frequent. By the time I had my second major attack & surgery, the episodes were days apart.BTW, the yellow D - I got that AFTER the surgery. Guess it's bile.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

The diary of a gall bladder attack (in my case):Starts with a pain in the right side and radiates to the lower back. Cannot sit or lie down. Nausea, vomiting, and D. The vomiting and D bring relief for a few minutes and then it's back to walking around the house because the pain is so intense. Everything is achy, like a major flu (which is what I thought I had the first time I had an attack so I didn't see the doctor). I felt fine the day after the attack; just tired from lack of sleep. So that was my first big one in March. Betw March and Labor Day I had several small episodes (always at night), pain was enough to wake me and I would do the walking around thing. It would ease up in less than an hour. By summer, the small attacks were becoming more and more frequent. By the time I had my second major attack & surgery, the episodes were days apart.BTW, the yellow D - I got that AFTER the surgery. Guess it's bile.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks Marier. Your post isn't making me feel any less concerned. My one thing I can hold onto is that the pain is more centralized, for the most part. But some websites said it could be in the middle.The pain is almost always at night. I've also been getting more GERD symptoms lately, and thought this was acid pain at first, not so sure though when it gets really bad.I've got pricklies in my stomach now. This is how the episode last night started. I hope I'm not in for another long night.







Thanks for the response.







I'm looking forward to hearing what others have to say, too!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks Marier. Your post isn't making me feel any less concerned. My one thing I can hold onto is that the pain is more centralized, for the most part. But some websites said it could be in the middle.The pain is almost always at night. I've also been getting more GERD symptoms lately, and thought this was acid pain at first, not so sure though when it gets really bad.I've got pricklies in my stomach now. This is how the episode last night started. I hope I'm not in for another long night.







Thanks for the response.







I'm looking forward to hearing what others have to say, too!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna,







Hi . I had GB pain in the upper right back area, (shoulder blade area) that would radiate around to my arm pit and across to my sternum. I thought I had pulled a back muscle or an interstichial rib muscle or something. However, I'm really good at denial..... But, one would think that once I began vomitting, and vomitting and.... so on.... til I dry heaved & dry heaved.... and so on.... that I would have caught on that this was something other than a pulled muscle.







Pain??? Off ALL charts, including childbirth.Sleep during this???? *NO WAY*Pace??? Yep. All night; only stopping to throw up.There was NO stabbing, after the initial stab, that is. No burning, no gnawing. It was a constant OFF the Chart level pain that wouldn't let up for about 8 hours or so. Til all, & I mean all, GI contents were gone. LOL But, hey, that's me. And everyone is different. Watch it and see if it happens again. If it does, pay attention to what you had to eat b/4. I was on a low fat diet before mine went bad. So by the time it was ready to blow, so even just a bit more fat than I was used to eating would bring on an attack. My GB pain was NOTHING like my IBS pain. Intensity of IBS pain was great, but in a different area and sometimes involved nausea, but never vomitting. Also, awful I know, but with IBS pain, I'd wake up and it would still be there. Not so with the GB. I wouldn't fall asleep til all the vomitting was done hours later and when I woke up, just twinges of pain here & there. The twinges would wane off pretty quickly too. I could sleep with IBS pain, sometimes took quite an effort to sleep, but I could usually eventually get there.Could be just IBS and I can tell you that pain is intense and can be unrelenting. However those MA* that MM talks about may be playing with you. They don't like change.







Another awful thought, you could have another stomach virus.







Keep an eye on this pain and how often it happens, when it happens and how long it lasts. If however you begin to run a fever with the pain, go to the Doc.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna,







Hi . I had GB pain in the upper right back area, (shoulder blade area) that would radiate around to my arm pit and across to my sternum. I thought I had pulled a back muscle or an interstichial rib muscle or something. However, I'm really good at denial..... But, one would think that once I began vomitting, and vomitting and.... so on.... til I dry heaved & dry heaved.... and so on.... that I would have caught on that this was something other than a pulled muscle.







Pain??? Off ALL charts, including childbirth.Sleep during this???? *NO WAY*Pace??? Yep. All night; only stopping to throw up.There was NO stabbing, after the initial stab, that is. No burning, no gnawing. It was a constant OFF the Chart level pain that wouldn't let up for about 8 hours or so. Til all, & I mean all, GI contents were gone. LOL But, hey, that's me. And everyone is different. Watch it and see if it happens again. If it does, pay attention to what you had to eat b/4. I was on a low fat diet before mine went bad. So by the time it was ready to blow, so even just a bit more fat than I was used to eating would bring on an attack. My GB pain was NOTHING like my IBS pain. Intensity of IBS pain was great, but in a different area and sometimes involved nausea, but never vomitting. Also, awful I know, but with IBS pain, I'd wake up and it would still be there. Not so with the GB. I wouldn't fall asleep til all the vomitting was done hours later and when I woke up, just twinges of pain here & there. The twinges would wane off pretty quickly too. I could sleep with IBS pain, sometimes took quite an effort to sleep, but I could usually eventually get there.Could be just IBS and I can tell you that pain is intense and can be unrelenting. However those MA* that MM talks about may be playing with you. They don't like change.







Another awful thought, you could have another stomach virus.







Keep an eye on this pain and how often it happens, when it happens and how long it lasts. If however you begin to run a fever with the pain, go to the Doc.BQ


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I just took my temp, and it's 99.3 I tend to be a little lower than "normal" so that is a slight fever for me... This could still be just a bug or something. I'm going to keep an eye on things and see what happens in the next few days or so. If I do need to see a dr and get tests, I think my bare-bones health insurance WILL cover it because it's not pre-existing, but if they do a test and it turns out to be gastritis, then they might not cover it.







Plus I have a deductible to meet first...<sigh>At someone's encouragement, I pressed on my abdomen to see how and where it hurt... I have a particularly tender area on the upper right side, an inch or two above the belly button, then a few inches over to my right side. A painful place to press.Fortunately tonight my tummy pain didn't get too bad...whew! So far, at least. Gonna try to sleep now...BQ, that sounds HORRIBLE! How long did you put up with that before seeing a dr? dang. I've had pain during particularly bad IBS-D attacks that would have sent me to the ER if I didn't know it was "just" my IBS. Those were usually morning attacks though. And the one good thing about my messed-up sleep abilities is once I _finally_ get to sleep, it takes a lot to get me really awake. If I wake up in a lot of pain from IBS or menstrual cramps, I can often slip back into a half-asleep haze. Not that it's quality sleep, but it's better than being fully aware of the pain. Speaking of sleep...goodnight!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I just took my temp, and it's 99.3 I tend to be a little lower than "normal" so that is a slight fever for me... This could still be just a bug or something. I'm going to keep an eye on things and see what happens in the next few days or so. If I do need to see a dr and get tests, I think my bare-bones health insurance WILL cover it because it's not pre-existing, but if they do a test and it turns out to be gastritis, then they might not cover it.







Plus I have a deductible to meet first...<sigh>At someone's encouragement, I pressed on my abdomen to see how and where it hurt... I have a particularly tender area on the upper right side, an inch or two above the belly button, then a few inches over to my right side. A painful place to press.Fortunately tonight my tummy pain didn't get too bad...whew! So far, at least. Gonna try to sleep now...BQ, that sounds HORRIBLE! How long did you put up with that before seeing a dr? dang. I've had pain during particularly bad IBS-D attacks that would have sent me to the ER if I didn't know it was "just" my IBS. Those were usually morning attacks though. And the one good thing about my messed-up sleep abilities is once I _finally_ get to sleep, it takes a lot to get me really awake. If I wake up in a lot of pain from IBS or menstrual cramps, I can often slip back into a half-asleep haze. Not that it's quality sleep, but it's better than being fully aware of the pain. Speaking of sleep...goodnight!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi luna, When I had gb attacks the pain was always n the middle and on the right side. Also it would go to my back. I had constant d after I ate no vomiting. (thank god) My attacks always seemed to happen at night too. odd.







No sleep! Couldn't work! After about a year and this happing at least 3 times a week, they finally found out it was my gb. The er and my doc kept giving me ultrasounds and NO STONES would show up. I just thought I was dying!







Finally I went to a internal med doc and she did some kind of test to see how well my gb was functioning. It was only functioning 19%







They immediatly took it out and low and behold there was a stone!







She said if that stone would have fell down I would have probaly died from pain. Well it's been almost 4 years now and it's alot better but not good enough. Im lactose intolarent now and I can't eat NO greasey foods!







Well anyway I hope you don't wait to long to have that thing checked out. Cause if it is your gb you need to take of it now before it gets to bad.goodluck, amy


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi luna, When I had gb attacks the pain was always n the middle and on the right side. Also it would go to my back. I had constant d after I ate no vomiting. (thank god) My attacks always seemed to happen at night too. odd.







No sleep! Couldn't work! After about a year and this happing at least 3 times a week, they finally found out it was my gb. The er and my doc kept giving me ultrasounds and NO STONES would show up. I just thought I was dying!







Finally I went to a internal med doc and she did some kind of test to see how well my gb was functioning. It was only functioning 19%







They immediatly took it out and low and behold there was a stone!







She said if that stone would have fell down I would have probaly died from pain. Well it's been almost 4 years now and it's alot better but not good enough. Im lactose intolarent now and I can't eat NO greasey foods!







Well anyway I hope you don't wait to long to have that thing checked out. Cause if it is your gb you need to take of it now before it gets to bad.goodluck, amy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, You won't believe this but, I had about 7-8 attacks like this spread out over an 18 month time frame. LOL Yeah, I know, pretty long time to be in denial. LOL But many times those attacks' cause was blurred by kids having a virus that I thought I had then caught. Thought the vomitting was from the intense pain sometimes... etc. There was always something clouding the issue. Last attack came the day after my lil one had a violent type stomach virus. And I had been moving a bunch of tables around at church and thought, I pulled the back muscle and caught the virus from lil one. About 3 days later I developed a heartbeat sensation (LOL throbbing) in my mid right ab. This sensation slowly became an all out throbbing pain. Went to Doc, he said, watch it, perhaps you broke a rib throwing up. OK, makes sense. (You see I didn't really tell the Doc exactly how bad the pain was, dumb, I know.) Well by 6 days after the last attack, the pain in my right side is pounding







. And now I have a little bulge about the size of a softball poking out of my right side. This is accompanied by white dots creeping up my throat. The white dots appeared a day after one of my kids came home w/a note announcing someone in their class has strep throat. I thought, 'Oh great, now I got strep'. I decide I might need an anti-biotic and so, go back to Doc. I point to throat 1st and he takes a swab. It is negative for strep. _THEN_ I tell him, this rt. side here really hurts. LOL And by the way, what IS this bulge thing????? LOL He says, you need a CAT scan NOW!!!!!







White dots turn out to be from an gangrenous GB which was DOA upon arrival at the ER. I had a fever of 103.2 in the ER. And to be honest, I really 'didn't feel well'. My husband tells me I actually said this to the surgeon, who was incredulous. LOL Yep, denial is a beautiful thing when ya live on another planet. LOLJust watch it Luna. If you get a fever _with_ this pain, now I mean, over 100 or 101, get to the Doc pronto. It could just be a virus. But if it is ready to blow, barring unreal denial like mine, you'll know. LOLBQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, You won't believe this but, I had about 7-8 attacks like this spread out over an 18 month time frame. LOL Yeah, I know, pretty long time to be in denial. LOL But many times those attacks' cause was blurred by kids having a virus that I thought I had then caught. Thought the vomitting was from the intense pain sometimes... etc. There was always something clouding the issue. Last attack came the day after my lil one had a violent type stomach virus. And I had been moving a bunch of tables around at church and thought, I pulled the back muscle and caught the virus from lil one. About 3 days later I developed a heartbeat sensation (LOL throbbing) in my mid right ab. This sensation slowly became an all out throbbing pain. Went to Doc, he said, watch it, perhaps you broke a rib throwing up. OK, makes sense. (You see I didn't really tell the Doc exactly how bad the pain was, dumb, I know.) Well by 6 days after the last attack, the pain in my right side is pounding







. And now I have a little bulge about the size of a softball poking out of my right side. This is accompanied by white dots creeping up my throat. The white dots appeared a day after one of my kids came home w/a note announcing someone in their class has strep throat. I thought, 'Oh great, now I got strep'. I decide I might need an anti-biotic and so, go back to Doc. I point to throat 1st and he takes a swab. It is negative for strep. _THEN_ I tell him, this rt. side here really hurts. LOL And by the way, what IS this bulge thing????? LOL He says, you need a CAT scan NOW!!!!!







White dots turn out to be from an gangrenous GB which was DOA upon arrival at the ER. I had a fever of 103.2 in the ER. And to be honest, I really 'didn't feel well'. My husband tells me I actually said this to the surgeon, who was incredulous. LOL Yep, denial is a beautiful thing when ya live on another planet. LOLJust watch it Luna. If you get a fever _with_ this pain, now I mean, over 100 or 101, get to the Doc pronto. It could just be a virus. But if it is ready to blow, barring unreal denial like mine, you'll know. LOLBQ


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Luna, Im glad that you asked about gall bladder pain. Im going to get an ultrasound on the 19th of this month to check mine out. I have been having the gnawing pain in my abdomen that wakes me up at night. Its right in the center above my belly button. Im also having some chest pain that radiates through to my back. Its on the left side. Ive been to the doc for the chest pain quite a few times but he says its just muscular pain because IM feeling it in my armpit area also. I just saw my gi doc friday , and he wants to check for the gall bladder thing. Initially I was told that the pain that was waking me up at night was acid reflux disease. I have been having more indigestion than I normally have. But based on things IM reading about gall bladder disease, I dont think my symptoms and pain fit the description of it. I dont know....I guess I will find out soon.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Luna, Im glad that you asked about gall bladder pain. Im going to get an ultrasound on the 19th of this month to check mine out. I have been having the gnawing pain in my abdomen that wakes me up at night. Its right in the center above my belly button. Im also having some chest pain that radiates through to my back. Its on the left side. Ive been to the doc for the chest pain quite a few times but he says its just muscular pain because IM feeling it in my armpit area also. I just saw my gi doc friday , and he wants to check for the gall bladder thing. Initially I was told that the pain that was waking me up at night was acid reflux disease. I have been having more indigestion than I normally have. But based on things IM reading about gall bladder disease, I dont think my symptoms and pain fit the description of it. I dont know....I guess I will find out soon.


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

Everyone who has ever had gall bladder problems has something different. I was having bad bouts of indigestion, but never thought about my gall bladder. I went in to have a heart ultra sound done and the technician asked if I was having any pain in the area of my gall bladder. I said no, and asked him why? He said he couldn't say, but that the radiologist would discuss it with my doctor..... Well, I had gall stones, 16 to be exact, so out it came, and I have had IBS ever since........So hang in and get that checked out.Donna........


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

Everyone who has ever had gall bladder problems has something different. I was having bad bouts of indigestion, but never thought about my gall bladder. I went in to have a heart ultra sound done and the technician asked if I was having any pain in the area of my gall bladder. I said no, and asked him why? He said he couldn't say, but that the radiologist would discuss it with my doctor..... Well, I had gall stones, 16 to be exact, so out it came, and I have had IBS ever since........So hang in and get that checked out.Donna........


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Luna, I posted on your other thread in the HT forum, but just to reinforce... you describe your symptoms in more detail here. Just go to the doc. Go ASAP... because GB attacks become closer and closer together and last longer and longer as time goes on. The various pains may be different, you may feel it in different locations than others here; I had no vomiting, but others do, mine started 2 years prior to being diagnosed correctly, though I had tests done; keep track of how the pain feels, if there is a pattern. A buddy of mine is in denial, has GB attacks but is afraid... I told him the surgery is nothing, and had no pain with it compared to the attacks.And if your pain is not gb, then perhaps you will find another cause. From your description, it sounds like more than just plain old IBS...Good luck Luna... Hope you can get it taken care of and feel better fast!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Luna, I posted on your other thread in the HT forum, but just to reinforce... you describe your symptoms in more detail here. Just go to the doc. Go ASAP... because GB attacks become closer and closer together and last longer and longer as time goes on. The various pains may be different, you may feel it in different locations than others here; I had no vomiting, but others do, mine started 2 years prior to being diagnosed correctly, though I had tests done; keep track of how the pain feels, if there is a pattern. A buddy of mine is in denial, has GB attacks but is afraid... I told him the surgery is nothing, and had no pain with it compared to the attacks.And if your pain is not gb, then perhaps you will find another cause. From your description, it sounds like more than just plain old IBS...Good luck Luna... Hope you can get it taken care of and feel better fast!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for everyone's responses. That was good info for me to read, and probably for others on the BB as well. We don't want to always write off our pains as IBS.For the time being I am keeping an eye on things, and seeing what my body is doing. My mom thinks this is just my usual digestive woes...but she is also used to hearing that my stomach hurts and doesn't realize how bad the pain has gotten sometimes. No reason to make her worry more, I always figured. My fiance is keeping a protective eye on me, even though he's not home much, and he will make sure I go to the dr, no matter how much it costs, if I continue to have painful episodes. It's been better than before. Who knows, maybe this is just a bug...I'd be making a dr's appt tomorrow just in case, if I had insurance. But since I don't, I really don't want to go to the dr. just because I had a bad bellyache the other night but don't anymore.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for everyone's responses. That was good info for me to read, and probably for others on the BB as well. We don't want to always write off our pains as IBS.For the time being I am keeping an eye on things, and seeing what my body is doing. My mom thinks this is just my usual digestive woes...but she is also used to hearing that my stomach hurts and doesn't realize how bad the pain has gotten sometimes. No reason to make her worry more, I always figured. My fiance is keeping a protective eye on me, even though he's not home much, and he will make sure I go to the dr, no matter how much it costs, if I continue to have painful episodes. It's been better than before. Who knows, maybe this is just a bug...I'd be making a dr's appt tomorrow just in case, if I had insurance. But since I don't, I really don't want to go to the dr. just because I had a bad bellyache the other night but don't anymore.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey, I SO know the pain you describe. I thought it might be a side effect from the Immodium!I feel sick, with a really horrible pain upper abdomin in ther middle. Awfull, can't sit up straight etc etc. Exactly as you described. Also a feeling on constant hunger before that happens. Normally, i can tell when it is coming. It hurts a bit. I put it off. And then it will get really bad and actually wake me up from a VERY deep sleep!Thank goodness its never happened when i'm out. I'm sure i would pass out!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey, I SO know the pain you describe. I thought it might be a side effect from the Immodium!I feel sick, with a really horrible pain upper abdomin in ther middle. Awfull, can't sit up straight etc etc. Exactly as you described. Also a feeling on constant hunger before that happens. Normally, i can tell when it is coming. It hurts a bit. I put it off. And then it will get really bad and actually wake me up from a VERY deep sleep!Thank goodness its never happened when i'm out. I'm sure i would pass out!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Supposed medical criteria for gall bladder: female, fat, fair, and forties.







Hey BQ, like you I waited months and months before heading to ER with my Labor Day attack. And yes, the pain is off the chart - worse than labor pains; labor pains relent a little, but g/b pain does not.Also by the time I went to ER, my pancreas and liver were already infected. ER doctor noted the jaundice, which I had never noticed. I had to stay on IV antibiotics for almost 24 hours b4 they would do the surgery. My g/b was ready to burst or perforate; whatever g/b's do so the surgeon said I would have come into the hosp in much more serious condition had I waited.Luna (& Spliff) - seems like you two are a little young for g/b problems, but there are always exceptions. Keep an eye on it. Don't be like BQ & me and wait months before doing something about it!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Supposed medical criteria for gall bladder: female, fat, fair, and forties.







Hey BQ, like you I waited months and months before heading to ER with my Labor Day attack. And yes, the pain is off the chart - worse than labor pains; labor pains relent a little, but g/b pain does not.Also by the time I went to ER, my pancreas and liver were already infected. ER doctor noted the jaundice, which I had never noticed. I had to stay on IV antibiotics for almost 24 hours b4 they would do the surgery. My g/b was ready to burst or perforate; whatever g/b's do so the surgeon said I would have come into the hosp in much more serious condition had I waited.Luna (& Spliff) - seems like you two are a little young for g/b problems, but there are always exceptions. Keep an eye on it. Don't be like BQ & me and wait months before doing something about it!


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Burning, acid, pains, D, - could be an ulcer. Have you checked for this?


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Burning, acid, pains, D, - could be an ulcer. Have you checked for this?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I was checked for an ulcer years ago (upper GI) when I was having a lot of ulcer-like pain. They didn't see anything out of the ordinary though. That eased up over time, then seemed to start to come back. Who knows what is up with my poor digestive system. These episodes could very well be gastritis or some other acid thing. I doubt it's an ulcer, because I had such frequent intense burning feelings years ago, and there wasn't one. That was 11 years ago, so I don't remember exactly what it felt like, but I'm not sure that this is the same feelings.I get bouts with presumed GERD now, so there may be an endoscopy or upper GI in my future...after I have insurance!Thanks everyone.







BTW, today's stool color is...orangey!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I was checked for an ulcer years ago (upper GI) when I was having a lot of ulcer-like pain. They didn't see anything out of the ordinary though. That eased up over time, then seemed to start to come back. Who knows what is up with my poor digestive system. These episodes could very well be gastritis or some other acid thing. I doubt it's an ulcer, because I had such frequent intense burning feelings years ago, and there wasn't one. That was 11 years ago, so I don't remember exactly what it felt like, but I'm not sure that this is the same feelings.I get bouts with presumed GERD now, so there may be an endoscopy or upper GI in my future...after I have insurance!Thanks everyone.







BTW, today's stool color is...orangey!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Luna - are you eating crayons again?


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Luna - are you eating crayons again?


----------



## mfo (Jul 18, 2001)

Luna,I've had a small gall stone for years that get irritated every once in a while. A couple times it has been uncomfortable enough to keep me up most of the night. The first time I went in about it the Dr took his fingers about 3-4 inches to the right of center along the bottom of my ribs and poked in and upward which gave a sharp pain--like being run through with a 1 ft dagger that comes right out of your back. He told me that when you have gall bladder problems you sometimes get yellow stools because of the fats that aren't being digested. When I went to a surgeon about getting my gall stone removed he said unless its keeping me up several times a week that he wouldn't do it. Removing the gall bladder is a big deal so if you can adjust your eating habits and control the pain, do it. Basically don't eat alot of fatty foods at one time. This is especially fried foods but also things like Alfredo sauces have tons of fat. Try eating ~20% lean meat, 40-50% fruits & veggies, and less than 5% fatty stuff. If you are eating out sometime and you know its greasy eat slowly and inter mix the greasier stuff with salad and veggies. The main problem is getting alot of fat all at once.Hope this helps


----------



## mfo (Jul 18, 2001)

Luna,I've had a small gall stone for years that get irritated every once in a while. A couple times it has been uncomfortable enough to keep me up most of the night. The first time I went in about it the Dr took his fingers about 3-4 inches to the right of center along the bottom of my ribs and poked in and upward which gave a sharp pain--like being run through with a 1 ft dagger that comes right out of your back. He told me that when you have gall bladder problems you sometimes get yellow stools because of the fats that aren't being digested. When I went to a surgeon about getting my gall stone removed he said unless its keeping me up several times a week that he wouldn't do it. Removing the gall bladder is a big deal so if you can adjust your eating habits and control the pain, do it. Basically don't eat alot of fatty foods at one time. This is especially fried foods but also things like Alfredo sauces have tons of fat. Try eating ~20% lean meat, 40-50% fruits & veggies, and less than 5% fatty stuff. If you are eating out sometime and you know its greasy eat slowly and inter mix the greasier stuff with salad and veggies. The main problem is getting alot of fat all at once.Hope this helps


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm already eating little to no greasy foods, because I know it can give me pain and D. And I don't eat that much fatty foods either. However, Friday night when I was doing really poorly, I had eaten a twinpack of Little Debbie heart-shaped snack cakes...I looked at the nutritional info yesterday, and those things had I think 30% of the daily recommended intake for fat! In two tiny snack cakes!! What a surprise to me! I guess I have to start checking to see how much fat is in food.I'm a vegetarian, so I don't eat meat, period. I eat dairy only in careful moderation. I eat lots of pasta, things like sandwiches, couscous, cereal, yogurt, applesauce, etc. I haven't had Alfredo sauce in almost 2 years, because it seems to cause D.I can cut out a little more fat, but there's not that much to cut! Greasy/fried foods are like asking for D, so I pretty much don't eat them.Marier, funny you should mention crayons... I was noticing the unique stool color, and wondering crayon color it would be closest to! I've had "burnt umber" colored pooh in the past, but this was maybe more like a raw sienna, I think... haven't had my crayons out in a while. (I still like to color sometimes...very relaxing!)


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm already eating little to no greasy foods, because I know it can give me pain and D. And I don't eat that much fatty foods either. However, Friday night when I was doing really poorly, I had eaten a twinpack of Little Debbie heart-shaped snack cakes...I looked at the nutritional info yesterday, and those things had I think 30% of the daily recommended intake for fat! In two tiny snack cakes!! What a surprise to me! I guess I have to start checking to see how much fat is in food.I'm a vegetarian, so I don't eat meat, period. I eat dairy only in careful moderation. I eat lots of pasta, things like sandwiches, couscous, cereal, yogurt, applesauce, etc. I haven't had Alfredo sauce in almost 2 years, because it seems to cause D.I can cut out a little more fat, but there's not that much to cut! Greasy/fried foods are like asking for D, so I pretty much don't eat them.Marier, funny you should mention crayons... I was noticing the unique stool color, and wondering crayon color it would be closest to! I've had "burnt umber" colored pooh in the past, but this was maybe more like a raw sienna, I think... haven't had my crayons out in a while. (I still like to color sometimes...very relaxing!)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, "Burnt Umber"??? Very nice. Pahleeze what is our life coming to you when we have a "stool color for the day"? LOL Is this awful or what? LOLHey, kiddo Marier speaketh the trutheth. If you have doubts, don't go septic, get in there pronto. My problem was I wasn't fat, I wasn't 40 but I was female. SO poor Doc didn't even suspect my GB because I really didn't fit the profile. But it went bad anyway, profile be *amned! So just keep an eye on it and like I said, when in doubt call the Doc.(Can't wait to hear what tomorrow's stool color will be







)Man, be careful will ya???BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, "Burnt Umber"??? Very nice. Pahleeze what is our life coming to you when we have a "stool color for the day"? LOL Is this awful or what? LOLHey, kiddo Marier speaketh the trutheth. If you have doubts, don't go septic, get in there pronto. My problem was I wasn't fat, I wasn't 40 but I was female. SO poor Doc didn't even suspect my GB because I really didn't fit the profile. But it went bad anyway, profile be *amned! So just keep an eye on it and like I said, when in doubt call the Doc.(Can't wait to hear what tomorrow's stool color will be







)Man, be careful will ya???BQ


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

Ihad my gallbladder out 10 years after the birth of my first child, Let me tell you the pain is horrible, closet feeling to a heart attack. Mine usually started on my right side under my rib and pushed into my back, something like a pipe going through you. A simple ultrasound will tell you if your gallbladder is bad. Now just in Novemeber I was diagnosed with Gastritis,severe, that pain is right in the middle of my chest between my ribs, and that also feels like a pipe getting pushed through to my back, some say it feels like someone is standing on your chest, I think gallbladder pain hurts more. Either way, it all sucks!


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

Ihad my gallbladder out 10 years after the birth of my first child, Let me tell you the pain is horrible, closet feeling to a heart attack. Mine usually started on my right side under my rib and pushed into my back, something like a pipe going through you. A simple ultrasound will tell you if your gallbladder is bad. Now just in Novemeber I was diagnosed with Gastritis,severe, that pain is right in the middle of my chest between my ribs, and that also feels like a pipe getting pushed through to my back, some say it feels like someone is standing on your chest, I think gallbladder pain hurts more. Either way, it all sucks!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Right now I'm thinking this pain is more likely just gastritis. But I will ask the dr. about it next time I see him/her, which will probably be soon.I can no longer deny that I have a virus or something. I've gone from being tired more easily to today being completely fatigued. After being up for 5 hours, I felt as if I'd been up for 20! And my throat is more sore, plus the glands are still swollen, and today I realized that not only are they swollen, they're pretty big. My fiance saw how exhausted I was, and I think if I don't call and make a dr's appt. tomorrow, he will do it for me!My liver could be figuring into this too. I've had some pretty nasty viruses before that acted like mono but weren't. Instead of my spleen swelling up, my liver did, on more than one occassion. The first time this was observed, my dr. was pretty darn alarmed. Blood tests then and on a few later occassions showed that my liver was functioning fine.Now, if the gallbladder is a problem, and is right below the liver (which I think it is), then that could be part of this crazy business. Or, my liver could be swelling and leading to the extra sensitivity on that side. Who knows. I'll get my throat peered at, swabbed, glands felt, and abdomen palpated tomorrow or the next day. And try not to think about how much this is gonna cost me if it's just a virus I can't do a darn thing about anyhow. Should probably rule out strep just in case though.Thanks for all the replies on here, and I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Right now I'm thinking this pain is more likely just gastritis. But I will ask the dr. about it next time I see him/her, which will probably be soon.I can no longer deny that I have a virus or something. I've gone from being tired more easily to today being completely fatigued. After being up for 5 hours, I felt as if I'd been up for 20! And my throat is more sore, plus the glands are still swollen, and today I realized that not only are they swollen, they're pretty big. My fiance saw how exhausted I was, and I think if I don't call and make a dr's appt. tomorrow, he will do it for me!My liver could be figuring into this too. I've had some pretty nasty viruses before that acted like mono but weren't. Instead of my spleen swelling up, my liver did, on more than one occassion. The first time this was observed, my dr. was pretty darn alarmed. Blood tests then and on a few later occassions showed that my liver was functioning fine.Now, if the gallbladder is a problem, and is right below the liver (which I think it is), then that could be part of this crazy business. Or, my liver could be swelling and leading to the extra sensitivity on that side. Who knows. I'll get my throat peered at, swabbed, glands felt, and abdomen palpated tomorrow or the next day. And try not to think about how much this is gonna cost me if it's just a virus I can't do a darn thing about anyhow. Should probably rule out strep just in case though.Thanks for all the replies on here, and I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, Yeah it is time for the Doc. Hey let him know you are now without insurance and may need to do installments or something. Most of these guys have a heart about stuff like that. Hint: Mention this to him first, not the gals 'up front' at the desk. If he wants them to bill you any differently he will probably either tell them or write something on the chart.This sounds like you definitely need to see the Doc, so just go and see what happens and worry about the $ later.Hope you feel better real soon.







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, Yeah it is time for the Doc. Hey let him know you are now without insurance and may need to do installments or something. Most of these guys have a heart about stuff like that. Hint: Mention this to him first, not the gals 'up front' at the desk. If he wants them to bill you any differently he will probably either tell them or write something on the chart.This sounds like you definitely need to see the Doc, so just go and see what happens and worry about the $ later.Hope you feel better real soon.







BQ


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Aw, thanks BQ







You're like my caring BB mom.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Aw, thanks BQ







You're like my caring BB mom.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ah cut it out and just get better will ya???







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ah cut it out and just get better will ya???







BQ


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Luna,I have the same symptoms as you described... the ER doctor thought that it was probably gastritis secondary to the use of NSAIDs. I went to see my specialist yesterday and she wants to do an ultrasound to make sure it's not my gallbladder giving me problems. Althought I don't fit the regular profile, there is a history of gallbladder stones in my family. Better safe than sorry. Good luck!Nat


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Luna,I have the same symptoms as you described... the ER doctor thought that it was probably gastritis secondary to the use of NSAIDs. I went to see my specialist yesterday and she wants to do an ultrasound to make sure it's not my gallbladder giving me problems. Althought I don't fit the regular profile, there is a history of gallbladder stones in my family. Better safe than sorry. Good luck!Nat


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Luna - there is a particulary nasty virus going around. Best to get it checked out.What's the color of the day?


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Luna - there is a particulary nasty virus going around. Best to get it checked out.What's the color of the day?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Marier...still kinda orangey!







I saw a dr. today...this was a new one, in the town where I live now...and he has IBS too! We were sharing stories







Much to my surprise, I didn't get a throat culture... but he said I had a sinus infection...guess I'm so used to sinus congestion, I wasn't really noticing it! So I was very surprised by the dx. I suppose if it was strep, the antibiotics would kill it anyhow. I'm also on the verge of laryngitis now. Whee.The doc gave me an antibiotic that is supposed to be one of the gut-friendliest, and he gave me free samples! Which was nice...the dr's visit cost $100







He thought the abdomenal tenderness I've been getting is gas. He said he could hear lots of gas in there. I wasn't aware I was having gas problems. (Guess maybe that would be that trapped gas flux likes to challenge??) We'll see if some of this gas he heard starts coming out...I guess my belly felt OK to the doc, so it was probably just gastritis and/or gas. This was the least uncomfortable abdomenal palpation I've ever had...the guy has a very gentle touch. I was surprised that it wasn't hurting. My temperature went away when I was there, too. Weird.I am to check back with the doc if I'm not feeling better with the antibiotics. So, <whew> I guess the gut isn't something to worry about too much right now... I just gotta get better. I am beat, I tell ya. So incredibly fatigued yesterday and today. No fun.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Marier...still kinda orangey!







I saw a dr. today...this was a new one, in the town where I live now...and he has IBS too! We were sharing stories







Much to my surprise, I didn't get a throat culture... but he said I had a sinus infection...guess I'm so used to sinus congestion, I wasn't really noticing it! So I was very surprised by the dx. I suppose if it was strep, the antibiotics would kill it anyhow. I'm also on the verge of laryngitis now. Whee.The doc gave me an antibiotic that is supposed to be one of the gut-friendliest, and he gave me free samples! Which was nice...the dr's visit cost $100







He thought the abdomenal tenderness I've been getting is gas. He said he could hear lots of gas in there. I wasn't aware I was having gas problems. (Guess maybe that would be that trapped gas flux likes to challenge??) We'll see if some of this gas he heard starts coming out...I guess my belly felt OK to the doc, so it was probably just gastritis and/or gas. This was the least uncomfortable abdomenal palpation I've ever had...the guy has a very gentle touch. I was surprised that it wasn't hurting. My temperature went away when I was there, too. Weird.I am to check back with the doc if I'm not feeling better with the antibiotics. So, <whew> I guess the gut isn't something to worry about too much right now... I just gotta get better. I am beat, I tell ya. So incredibly fatigued yesterday and today. No fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

I had my Gallbladder out 2 years ago. I suffered with it for 4 years, had about 40 attacks. I was on Kyser Perm., went to emergency one night, begged them to do a ultrasound, because I KNEW it was my gallbladder, they wouldn't do one. I think they wouldn't do the ultrasound because I had Kyser for insurance. Sent me home with a few Darvocette and the diagnosis of Gastritis or Peptic Ulcer. I was on a low fat diet for 4 years, because fats gave me attacks. Raw veggys and fruit gave me attacks, spices, tomatoe products, and at the end,,,even a swallow of water would give me a attack. My attacks hit right in the middle of the upper stomach, under the breast bone, and bored through to my back, and my back bone would just throb and burn..They would last from 15 minutes to 6 hours, and once I had a attack, I didn't dare put anything else down my throat untill the next day, or I would have ANOTHER attack. I never had right sided, or shoulder pain. When I got to the point that even a swallow of water would bring on a attack, I went to Emergency (now on better insurance), and told them, I HAVE A BAD GALLBLADDER I WANT A ULTRASOUND!!!. This was on a Saturday,,They gave me a ultrasound and said, My God, your not going anywhere it's coming out in the MORNING, and your liver ensymes are off, and your Gallbladder is inflamed and FULL of stones. So they took it out, And just in time, it was ready to bust!. It contained about 100 BB size stones and about 30 pea size stones. Unreal the pain of a Gallbladder attack...Labor and Delivery were NOTHING compared to it. My IBS is different since the removal. Sometimes the D, gets bad with YELLOW movements, in YELLOW water. But I acually can't say it is worse than before the Gallbladder removal. I have the greatest sympathy for anyone suffering with a bad gallbladder,,,It can really turn you into a cringing boot licker lol....FAST. So Luna,,,Have it checked out, The surgery is a breeze, just a few little holes, and out of the hospital in a day, and no more attacks!.Darlene


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

I had my Gallbladder out 2 years ago. I suffered with it for 4 years, had about 40 attacks. I was on Kyser Perm., went to emergency one night, begged them to do a ultrasound, because I KNEW it was my gallbladder, they wouldn't do one. I think they wouldn't do the ultrasound because I had Kyser for insurance. Sent me home with a few Darvocette and the diagnosis of Gastritis or Peptic Ulcer. I was on a low fat diet for 4 years, because fats gave me attacks. Raw veggys and fruit gave me attacks, spices, tomatoe products, and at the end,,,even a swallow of water would give me a attack. My attacks hit right in the middle of the upper stomach, under the breast bone, and bored through to my back, and my back bone would just throb and burn..They would last from 15 minutes to 6 hours, and once I had a attack, I didn't dare put anything else down my throat untill the next day, or I would have ANOTHER attack. I never had right sided, or shoulder pain. When I got to the point that even a swallow of water would bring on a attack, I went to Emergency (now on better insurance), and told them, I HAVE A BAD GALLBLADDER I WANT A ULTRASOUND!!!. This was on a Saturday,,They gave me a ultrasound and said, My God, your not going anywhere it's coming out in the MORNING, and your liver ensymes are off, and your Gallbladder is inflamed and FULL of stones. So they took it out, And just in time, it was ready to bust!. It contained about 100 BB size stones and about 30 pea size stones. Unreal the pain of a Gallbladder attack...Labor and Delivery were NOTHING compared to it. My IBS is different since the removal. Sometimes the D, gets bad with YELLOW movements, in YELLOW water. But I acually can't say it is worse than before the Gallbladder removal. I have the greatest sympathy for anyone suffering with a bad gallbladder,,,It can really turn you into a cringing boot licker lol....FAST. So Luna,,,Have it checked out, The surgery is a breeze, just a few little holes, and out of the hospital in a day, and no more attacks!.Darlene


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hmm, well, I'm fair, fat, female and 45 -- drat.Luna - I started having some upper right quad discomfort two years ago. Ultrasound did not show stones. Pressing on the area actually made it feel better!! The ultrasound did show an inordinate amount of bowel gas







Have been back to the doc about it. Have a script for another test, but he wants me to be in discomfort when I have it. Of course, I've been find since I got the refreaal (and would be happy to keep it that way). The referral is for a hide-ascan and it says it's to rule out gastritis. My gut (no pun intended) feeling is it could be a GI thing (sometimes I can actually feel the gas bubbling in the area) or it might be the gall. The felling, thankfully, has really been more of an ache.Let us know what happens.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hmm, well, I'm fair, fat, female and 45 -- drat.Luna - I started having some upper right quad discomfort two years ago. Ultrasound did not show stones. Pressing on the area actually made it feel better!! The ultrasound did show an inordinate amount of bowel gas







Have been back to the doc about it. Have a script for another test, but he wants me to be in discomfort when I have it. Of course, I've been find since I got the refreaal (and would be happy to keep it that way). The referral is for a hide-ascan and it says it's to rule out gastritis. My gut (no pun intended) feeling is it could be a GI thing (sometimes I can actually feel the gas bubbling in the area) or it might be the gall. The felling, thankfully, has really been more of an ache.Let us know what happens.Pat


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Mine was always in the middle of the night. Would wake up with a SEVER pain around my right rib. That would shoot up my back and shoulder. Sometimes it would radiate to the other shoulder, and mid-chest. Then I would start throwing up like crazy. Along with having D. The pain would be so bad that it would bring me to my knees easily.I had two main attacks. A year apart. I got to the ER too late after the first attack, my gallbladder looked fine. So I went in to denial. The second attack showed an inflammed gallbladder full of stones. I had it out the next week. Mine usually happened after eating a big fatty meal. First time was after pizza, second was after mexican food. As for the profile, I am a tad overweight. But I was 23 when I had mine removed. Gallbladder disease seems to run in my family too.Surgeon said that it must have been bad for a long time. And that I probably had several "mini" attacks without really knowing it. I probably passed it off as gas and heartburn. He said it was very swollen and it started attaching itself to other organs and tissue in my body. He said I was very lucky to get it out when I did. Any later and I may not be alive to type this! If at any time you suspect a gallbladder attack, get it checked out! It's nothing to fool around with that's for sure! Hoping it's not your gallbladder though!!







Jennifer


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Mine was always in the middle of the night. Would wake up with a SEVER pain around my right rib. That would shoot up my back and shoulder. Sometimes it would radiate to the other shoulder, and mid-chest. Then I would start throwing up like crazy. Along with having D. The pain would be so bad that it would bring me to my knees easily.I had two main attacks. A year apart. I got to the ER too late after the first attack, my gallbladder looked fine. So I went in to denial. The second attack showed an inflammed gallbladder full of stones. I had it out the next week. Mine usually happened after eating a big fatty meal. First time was after pizza, second was after mexican food. As for the profile, I am a tad overweight. But I was 23 when I had mine removed. Gallbladder disease seems to run in my family too.Surgeon said that it must have been bad for a long time. And that I probably had several "mini" attacks without really knowing it. I probably passed it off as gas and heartburn. He said it was very swollen and it started attaching itself to other organs and tissue in my body. He said I was very lucky to get it out when I did. Any later and I may not be alive to type this! If at any time you suspect a gallbladder attack, get it checked out! It's nothing to fool around with that's for sure! Hoping it's not your gallbladder though!!







Jennifer


----------

